# MX Stunt Bikes



## ben306 (Aug 7, 2009)

Went to the Toronto Honda Indycars last month and they had some stunt bikes on. Managed to get some cracking shots which I personally feel are some of my best yet.

Comments welcome


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 7, 2009)

holy crap those are awesome!


----------



## ben306 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Jim Stafford (Aug 8, 2009)

Great shots, awesome


----------



## HoboSyke (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe a bit less tightly cropped and the 3:2 ratio kept... Nice tho..


----------



## polymoog (Aug 9, 2009)

Great pics, slightly soft but they work anyway


----------



## ben306 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks people


----------



## xiangji (Aug 10, 2009)

#1 is sweet :thumbup: 

...but I like how on #2 the rider is almost looking straight at you =D


----------



## max3k (Aug 10, 2009)

sweet shots!


----------



## ben306 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks.

I am chuffed with how they came out


----------



## ToddLange (Aug 12, 2009)

I really like the Pix. But on # 2 It looks out of focus to me. But they are great shots. I love MX shots. They my favorite.


----------



## E-jeezy (Aug 13, 2009)

Wish I were taking these! Looks like they jumped right over you...love it!


----------



## boogschd (Aug 15, 2009)

aww... the guy didnt wave (#2)

thatd be the lolz


----------

